# ***Official Lakers Summer Pro Basketball Thread***



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

First off.. Could someone sticky this or something? Talk about everything from the Lakers Summer Pro League.. I'd be posting Team Leaders and maybe someone could post some news or something. I think it would be great to do this.. To keep updated on who's doing what and who's doing bad.. 

Lakers are 1-0, won 91-87 against a Canada team

Thru 1 Game:
*Points Per Game:*
1. 27.0, Jannero Pargo
2. 20.0, Kareem Rush
3. 9.0, Eric Chenowith
4. 8.0, Michael Jeter
4. 8.0, Leon Smith
6. 7.0, Brian Cook
6. 7.0, John Thomas
8. 2.0, Luke Walton
8. 2.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. 
10. 1.0, Bennett Davison

*Assists Per Game:*
1. 6.0, Jannero Pargo
2. 4.0, Luke Walton
3. 3.0, Brian Cook
4. 2.0, Kareem Rush
4. 2.0, Leon Smith
6. 1.0, Eric Chenowith
6. 1.0, Quentin Ross

*Rebounds Per Game:*
1. 9.0, Brian Cook
2. 8.0, Eric Chenowith
3. 7.0 John Thomas
4. 6.0, Bennett Davison
5. 5.0, Luke Walton
6. 3.0, Leon Smith
6. 3.0, Kareem Rush
6. 3.0, Quentin Ross
9. 1.0, Jannero Pargo
9. 1.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr.
9. 1.0, Michael Jeter

*Field Goal Percentage:*
1. .647, Jannero Pargo (11-17)
2. .600, John Thomas (3-5)
2. .600, Michael Jeter (3-5)
4. .533, Kareem Rush (8-15)
5. .429, Brian Cook (3-7)
5. .429, Leon Smith (3-7)
5. .429, Eric Chenowith (3-7)
8. .000, Luke Walton (0-3)
8. .000, Quentin Ross (0-3)
8. .000, Bennett Davison (0-2)
8. .000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (0-1)

*Free Throw %*
1. 1.000, Jannero Pargo (2-2)
1. 1.000, Luke Walton (2-2)
1. 1.000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2-2)
1. 1.000, Leon Smith (2-2)
5. .600, Eric Chenowith (3-5)
6. .500, Kareem Rush (2-4)
6. .500, Brian Cook (1-2)
6. .500, Bennett Davison (1-2)
9. .333, John Thomas (1-3)

*3-Point %*
1. .667, Michael Jeter (2-3)
2. .500, Jannero Pargo (3-6)
3. .286, Kareem Rush (2-7)

*Blocks Per Game:*
1. 3.0, Leon Smith (3)
2. 1.0, Brian Cook (1)
2. 1.0, Bennett Davison (1)

*Steals Per Game:*
1. 3.0, Jannero Pargo (3)
1. 3.0, Luke walton (3)
3. 1.0, Leon Smith (1)
3. 1.0, Michael Jeter (1)
3. 1.0, Bennett Davison (1)

*Turnovers Per Game:*
1. 5.0, Kareem Rush (5)
1. 5.0, Bennett Davison (5)
3. 4.0, Eric Chenowith (4)
3. 4.0, John Thomas (4)
5. 3.0, Jannero Pargo (3)
6. 2.0, Luke Walton (2)
6. 2.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)
8. 1.0, Brian Cook (1)
8. 1.0, Leon Smith (1)

*Mintues Per Game:*
1. 37.0, Kareem Rush (37)
2. 31.0, Jannero Pargo (31)
3. 28.0, Leon Smith (28)
4. 26.0, Bennett Davison (26)
4. 26.0, John Thomas (26)
6. 21.0, Luke Walton (21)
7. 20.0, Brian Cook (20)
7. 20.0, Eric Chenowith (20)
9. 13.0, Quentin Ross (13)
10. 12.0, Michael Jeter (12)
11. 3.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (3)
12. 3.0, Koko Archibong (3)

*Fouls Per Game:*
1. 5.0, Bennett Davison (5)
2. 4.0, Leon Smith (4)
3. 2.0, Kareem Rush (2)
3. 2.0, Luke Walton (2)
3. 2.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)
3. 2.0, John Thomas (2)
7. 1.0, Brian Cook (1)
7. 1.0, Eric Chenowith (1)
7. 1.0, Quentin Ross (1)
7. 1.0, Michael Jeter (1)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sweet! Pargo and Rush are really playing well on the scoring end, especially Pargo.

I'm going to see the Lakers play on Friday!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Brian Cook leads way over Mav's!*

*Brian Cook* led the way with 19 pts, 8 rebounds

*Kareem Rush* added 21 pts

*Luke Walton* had 4 pts, and 2 steals 

And Lakers (2-0 Now) won 91-84 .. Hopefully when I find out more I'll post more!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:upset: What the heck?! I want tickets for this Friday's games, but both of the numbers on the stupid SPL site are "out of service at this time"!!!:upset: 

I don't want to have to go all the way down to Long Beach, and find out I can't get tickets...and then come all the way back!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers now 2-0!*

Jannero Pargo was 4 for 4 from the 3-point line and scored 22 points as the Lakers beat the Mavericks 91-84 Monday. Rush added 21 points and first-round draft pick Brian Cook scored 19 and grabbed eight rebounds. 

The Lakers shot just 6 for 17 in the first quarter and trailed 22-15 after the first 12 minutes. The shots started to fall, however, in the second quarter and the Lakers outscored Dallas 28-16 to take a 43-38 lead into halftime. The Lakers were 10 for 17 in the second, including 3 for 5 from the 3-point line. 

"Our guys just started making shots (in the second quarter),' said Rambis. "(The Mavericks) were making shots early and we weren't. That kind of turned itself around (in the second).' 

On Sunday, the Lakers beat the Canadian National Team 91-87. They play the Golden State Warriors at 5:15 p.m. Wednesday on NBA TV. 

http://www.presstelegram.com/Stories/0,1413,204~21475~1499433,00.html 

I will have the boxscore today and update the team leaders


----------



## rogue_nine82 (Jul 3, 2003)

Who would have thought that Pargo would have come alive like this? :grinning: I would have thought Rush but Pargo?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers are 2-0, won 91-87 against a Canada team and 91-84 against the Dallas Mav's

Thru 2 Games:

*Points Per Game:*

1. 24.5, Jannero Pargo (49)
2. 20.5, Kareem Rush (41)
3. 13.0, Brian Cook (26)
4. 9.0, John Thomas (18)
5. 8.5, Eric Chenowith (17)
6. 8.0, Leon Smith (DNP 2nd Game)
7. 5.0, Richard Jeter (10)
8. 3.0, Luke Walton (6)
9. 1.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)
9. 1.0, Bennett Davison
9. 1.0, Koko Archibong (2)
9. 1.0, Wayne Wallace (2)

*Assists Per Game:*

1. 6.5, Jannero Pargo (13)
2. 3.0, Luke Walton (6)
3. 2.0, Brian Cook (4)
3. 2.0, Kareem Rush (4)
3. 2.0, Leon Smith (DNP)
6. 1.5, Eric Chenowith (3)
7. 1.0, Quentin Ross (2)
8. 0.5, Koko Archibong (1)
8. 0.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1)

*Rebounds Per Game:*

1. 8.5, Brian Cook (17)
1. 8.5, John Thomas (17)
3. 8.0, Eric Chenowith (16)
4. 6.0, Bennett Davison (DNP)
5. 5.0, Luke Walton (10)
6. 3.5, Kareem Rush (7)
7. 3.0, Leon Smith (DNP)
8. 2.5, Jannero Pargo (5)
9. 2.0, Quentin Ross (4)
10. 1.5, Richard Jeter (3)
11. 1.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)

*Field Goal Percentage:*

1. .600, Jannero Pargo (18-30)
2. .545, Brian Cook (12-22)
3. .538, John Thomas (7-13)
4. .531, Kareem Rush (17-32)
5. .400, Richard Jeter (4-10)
6. .429, Leon Smith (3-7)
6. .429, Eric Chenowith (6-14)
8. .167, Luke Walton (1-6)
8. .167, Wayne Wallace (1-6)
10. .000, Quentin Ross (0-4)
10. .000, Bennett Davison (0-2)
10. .000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (0-1)

*Free Throw %*

1. 1.000, Jannero Pargo (6-6)
1. 1.000, Luke Walton (4-4)
1. 1.000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2-2)
1. 1.000, Leon Smith (2-2)
5. .667, Brian Cook (2-3)
6. .571, John Thomas (4-7)
7. .556, Eric Chenowith (5-9)
8. .500, Bennett Davison (1-2)
9. .454, Kareem Rush (5-11)

*3-Point %*


1. .700, Jannero Pargo (7-10)
2. .400, Richard Jeter (2-5)
3. .200, Kareem Rush (2-10)
4. .000, Luke Walton (0-1)

*Blocks Per Game:*

1. 3.0, Leon Smith (3)
2. 0.5, Brian Cook (1)
2. 0.5, Bennett Davison (1)
2. 0.5, Kareem Rush (1)
2. 0.5, John Thomas (1)

*Steals Per Game:*

1. 2.5, Luke walton (5)
2. 2.0, Jannero Pargo (4)
3. 1.0, Leon Smith (1)
3. 1.0, Bennett Davison (1)
3. 1.0, Eric Chenowith (2)
6. 0.5, Brian Cook (1)
6. 0.5, Richard Jeter (1)

*Turnovers Per Game:*

1. 5.0, Bennett Davison (5)
2. 4.0, Kareem Rush (8)
3. 2.5, Eric Chenowith (5)
3. 2.5, Luke Walton (5)
5. 2.0, John Thomas (4)
5. 2.0, Jannero Pargo (4)
7. 1.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (3)
7. 1.5, Brian Cook (3)
9. 1.0, Leon Smith (1)
9. 1.0, Koko Archibong (1)

*Mintues Per Game:*

1. 34.0, Jannero Pargo (68)
2. 31.0, Kareem Rush (62)
3. 28.0, Leon Smith (28)
4. 26.0, Bennett Davison (26)
4. 26.0, Eric Chenowith (52)
6. 24.5, Luke Walton (49)
7. 24.0, Brian Cook (48)
8. 22.0, John Thomas (44)
9. 11.0, Richard Jeter (22)
10. 9.5, Koko Archibong (19)
11. 9.0, Quentin Ross (18)
12. 4.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (9)

*Fouls Per Game:*

1. 5.0, Bennett Davison (5)
2. 4.0, Leon Smith (4)
3. 3.5, Brian Cook (7)
4. 3.0, John Thomas (6)
4. 3.0, Jannero Pargo (6)
6. 2.5, Kareem Rush (5)
7. 2.0, Eric Chenowith (4)
7. 2.0, Luke Walton (4)
9. 1.5, Quentin Ross (3)
10. 1.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)
11. 0.5, Richard Jeter (1)

Don't forget tommorow's game against Golden State will be on NBA TV!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Did I see things right on the news last night? Was Cedric Ceballos playing?

He was being interviewed about the Kobe incident, but I couldn't tell who's team on which he was playing. Or was he just there and not playing for anyone?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*yea hes playin on the nba surf team i think*

go to proexposure.com


----------



## feedy (Apr 7, 2003)

thanks-you guys for the updates.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Stats Through Three Games.. (Still gotta get a few things)*

*Final score: LAL 104 GSW 102*
Team FG%: 40%
Team 3ptFG%: 21.4% (3/14)
FT%: 73.5% (25/34)
Total rebounds: 55
Total assists: 26
Total turnovers: 20
Total steals: 15
Total blocks: 0

Opponent FG%: 47.9%
Opponent 3ptFG%: 25% (3/12)
Opponent FT%: 67.4%
Total rebounds: 50
Total assists: 21
Total turnovers: 21
Total steals: 9
Total blocks: 2

(That's basically what happened but I couldnt watch the first 2 quarters to do storms, so I watched from the rest on.. Great game for the Lakers with Walton clinching the game with 3 FT's with .3 left (Reminds me of an Illinois/Wisconsin game which Wisconsin beat Illinois but it was 2 FT's) who are now 3-0 in Summer League)

Through 3 Games:

*Points Per Game:*

1. 22.0, Kareem Rush (66) *** 3 GAMES ***
2. 20.3, Jannero Pargo (61) *** 3 GAMES ***
3. 15.0, Stephen Pelle (15) *** 1 GAME ***
4. 12.0, Brian Cook (36) *** 3 GAMES ***
5. 10.5, Leon Smith (21) *** 2 GAMES ***
6. 9.0, John Thomas (18 ) *** 2 GAMES ***
6. 9.0, Eric Chenowith (27) *** 3 GAMES ***
8. 6.3, Luke Walton (19) *** 3 GAMES ***
7. 5.0, Richard Jeter (10) *** 2 GAMES ***
9. 4.5, Bennett Davison (7) *** 2 GAMES ***
10. 1.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2) *** 2 GAMES ***
10. 1.0, Koko Archibong (2) *** 2 GAMES ***
10. 1.0, Wayne Wallace (2) *** 2 GAMES ***

*Assists Per Game:*

1. 6.67, Jannero Pargo (20) *** 3 GAMES ***
2. 4.00, Luke Walton (12) *** 3 GAMES ***
3. 2.67, Brian Cook (8 ) *** 3 GAMES ***
3. 2.00, Kareem Rush (6) *** 3 GAMES ***
3. 1.00, Leon Smith (2) *** 2 GAMES ***
6. 1.00, Eric Chenowith (3) *** 3 GAMES ***
7. 0.67, Quentin Ross (2) *** 3 GAMES ***
8. 0.50, Koko Archibong (1) *** 2 GAMES ***
8. 0.50, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1) **** 2 GAMES ***

*Rebounds Per Game:*

1. 8.50, John Thomas (17) *** 2 GAMES ***
2. 8.00, Brian Cook (24) *** 3 GAMES ***
3. 7.33, Eric Chenowith (22) *** 3 GAMES ***
4. 5.67, Luke Walton (17) *** 3 GAMES ***
5. 5.50, Leon Smith (11) *** 2 GAMES ***
6. 5.00, Stephen Pelle (5) *** 1 GAME ***
7. 4.50, Bennett Davison (9) *** 2 GAMES ***
8. 4.33, Kareem Rush (13) *** 3 GAMES ***
9. 3.33, Jannero Pargo (10) *** 3 GAMES *** 
10. 1.50, Richard Jeter (3) *** 2 GAMES ***
11. 1.33, Quentin Ross (4) *** 3 GAMES ***
12. 1.00, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2) *** 2 GAMES ***

*Field Goal Percentage:*

1. .636, Stephen Pelle (7-11) *** 1 GAME ***
2. .538, John Thomas (7-13) *** 2 GAMES ***
3. .519, Kareem Rush (28-54) *** 3 GAMES ***
4. .500, Brian Cook (17-34) *** 3 GAMES ***
5. .440, Jannero Pargo (22-50) *** 3 GAMES ***
6. .421, Eric Chenowith (8-19) *** 3 GAMES ***
7. .400, Richard Jeter (4-10) *** 2 GAMES ***
8. .333, Luke Walton (4-12) *** 3 GAMES ***
9. .375, Leon Smith (6-16) *** 2 GAMES ***
9. .375, Bennett Davison (3-8 ) *** 2 GAMES ***
11. .167, Wayne Wallace (1-6) *** 2 GAMES ***
12. .000, Quentin Ross (0-8 ) *** 3 GAMES ***
12. .000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (0-1) *** 2 GAMES ***

*Free Throw %*

1. 1.000, Jannero Pargo (10-10) *** 3 GAMES *** 
1. 1.000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2-2) *** 2 GAMES *** 
1. .909, Luke Walton (10-11) *** 3 GAMES *** 
1. .750, Leon Smith (9-12) *** 2 GAMES *** 
5. .667, Brian Cook (2-3) *** 3 GAMES *** 
6. .647, Eric Chenowith (11-17) *** 3 GAMES ***
7. .571, John Thomas (4-7) *** 2 GAMES *** 
9. .333, Bennett Davison (1-3) *** 2 GAMES *** 
8. .462, Kareem Rush (6-13) *** 3 GAMES *** 
9. .333, Bennett Davison (1-3) *** 2 GAMES *** 

*3-Point %*

1. .500, Jannero Pargo (7-14) *** 3 GAMES *** 
2. .308, Kareem Rush (4-13) *** 3 GAMES ***
3. .400, Richard Jeter (2-5) *** 2 GAMES *** 
4. .333, Luke Walton (1-3) *** 3 GAMES ***
5. .000, Brian Cook (0-3) *** 3 GAMES ***

*Blocks Per Game:*

1. 1.50, Leon Smith (3)
2. 0.50, John Thomas (1)
3. 0.33, Brian Cook (1)
3. 0.33, Bennett Davison (1)
3. 0.33, Kareem Rush (1)

*Steals Per Game:*

1. 2.67, Luke walton (8 ) *** 3 GAMES *** 
2. 2.33, Jannero Pargo (7) *** 3 GAMES *** 
3. 1.00, Leon Smith (3) *** 2 GAMES *** 
3. 1.00, Kareem Rush (3) *** 3 GAMES *** 
3. 1.00, Bennett Davison (2) *** 2 GAMES *** 
6. 0.67, Eric Chenowith (2) *** 3 GAMES *** 
7. 0.33, Brian Cook (1) *** 3 GAMES *** 
7. 0.50, Richard Jeter (1) *** 2 GAMES *** 

*Turnovers Per Game:*

1. 3.67, Jannero Pargo (11) *** 3 GAMES *** 
2. 3.33, Eric Chenowith (10) *** 3 GAMES *** 
3. 2.50, Bennett Davison (5) *** 2 GAMES *** 
4. 2.00, Luke Walton (6) *** 3 GAMES *** 
4. 2.00, John Thomas (4) *** 2 GAMES ***
6. 3.67, Jannero Pargo (11) *** 3 GAMES *** 
7. 1.50, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (3) *** 2 GAMES *** 
8. 1.33, Brian Cook (4) *** 3 GAMES *** 
8. 1.33, Kareem Rush (4) *** 3 GAMES *** 
10. 0.33, Leon Smith (1) *** 2 GAMES *** 
10. 1.00, Koko Archibong (1) *** 2 GAMES ***

*Mintues Per Game:*

1. 35.0, Jannero Pargo (105) 
2. 33.3, Kareem Rush (100) 
3. 27.0, Leon Smith (54) 
4. 26.3, Luke Walton (79)
5. 24.7, Brian Cook (74)
6. 24.3, Eric Chenowith (73)
7. 22.0, John Thomas (44)
8. 14.3, Bennett Davison (43)
9. 13.3, Quentin Ross (40)
10. 11.0, Richard Jeter (22)
11. 9.5, Koko Archibong (19)
12. 4.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (9)

*Fouls Per Game:*

1. 4.50, Bennett Davison (7)
1. 4.50, Leon Smith (9)
3. 3.33, Brian Cook (10)
3. 3.33, Eric Chenowith (10)
3. 3.33, Jannero Pargo (10)
6. 3.00, John Thomas (6)
7. 2.67, Quentin Ross (8 )
8. 2.33, Kareem Rush (7)
8. 2.33, Luke Walton (7)
10. 1.00, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)
11. 0.50, Richard Jeter (1)

Hope everyone likes what I'm doing updating this and so on..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw the 4th quarter of this game! Luke Walton is clutch!!!

The Lakers were down by one because of a Dunleavy 3. Pargo gave a bad pass to Walton, who somehow managed to grap the ball. He then went up for a shot and was flagrantly fouled by Dunleavy. Since it was a flagrant foul and it was Dunleavy's 7th foul (no fouling out in SL, the other team just gets 2FTs and the ball), Walton got 3 FTs and the Lakers got the ball.

Walton made all 3, even though the Warriors tried to ice him after the first FT!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Kareem Rush* led a balanced scoring attack for the Lakers with 25 points in their 104-102 win over Golden State. *Seven* players reached double digit scoring for Los Angeles. Go here for more: http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0710g.cfm


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

wow big boy kareem! da machine!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Lakers Summer League 2003*

Luke Walton
13 pts, 7 boards, 8 assists w/ only 1 turnover!

Rush has been lighting it up every single game. Hope he gets some confidence, he has a really nice stroke.


----------



## LakerFan1972 (Jul 6, 2003)

It looks like we have some real good young talent in Pargo, Rush, Cook and Walton. I wasn't so sure about Mitch picking up Walton but he does seem to have a good all around game. I also like what I am hearing about Cook. These kids are really going to benefit playing behind Payton and Malone.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers now 4-0!*

The Lakers placed 11 players in the scoring column and bested the Rockets by 20, 98-78. Jannero Pargo and Quinton Ross led their scoring with 15 each. Eric Chenowith added 13 points in the win. Houston shot a dismal 39% for the game. . . . 

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0712h.cfm


Through 4 Games:

*Points Per Game:*

_1. 19.5, Kareem Rush (78)_
2. 19.0, Jannero Pargo (76) 
3. 11.0, Stephane Pelle (22) 
3. 11.0, Leon Smith (33) 
5. 10.5, Brian Cook (42) 
6. 10.0, Eric Chenowith (40) 
7. 6.7, Luke Walton (27) 
8. 6.0, John Thomas (18 )
9. 5.0, Richard Jeter (15)
10. 3.8 , Quentin Ross (15) 
11. 3.0, Bennett Davison (9) 
12. 1.7, Koko Archibong (5) 
13. .3, Wayne Wallace (2) 
13. .3, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)

*Assists Per Game:*

_1. 6.75, Jannero Pargo (27)_
2. 3.25, Luke Walton (13) 
3. 2.50, Brian Cook (10) 
4. 2.00, Kareem Rush (8 ) 
4. 2.00, Stephane Pelle (4)
6. 1.00, Eric Chenowith (4) 
7. 0.75, Quentin Ross (3) 
8. 0.67, Leon Smith (2) 
8. 0.67, Koko Archibong (2) 
10. 0.33, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1) 

*Rebounds Per Game:*

_1. 7.25, Brian Cook (29)_
2. 7.00, John Thomas (21) 
3. 6.25, Eric Chenowith (25) 
4. 5.33, Leon Smith (16)
5. 5.00, Luke Walton (20) 
5. 5.00, Stephane Pelle (10) 
7. 3.33, Bennett Davison (10) 
8. 3.25, Kareem Rush (13) 
9. 2.50, Jannero Pargo (10) 
10. 2.25, Quentin Ross (9) 
11. 1.00, Richard Jeter (3) 
12. 0.33, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2) 

*Field Goal Percentage:*

_1. .714, Stephane Pelle (10-14)_
2. .518, Eric Chenowith (14-27) 
3. .507, Kareem Rush (32-63) 
4. .500, John Thomas (7-14) 
5. .486, Brian Cook (18-37)
6. .444, Bennett Davison (4-9)
7. .429, Jannero Pargo (27-63) 
7. .429, Richard Jeter (6-14) 
9. .391, Leon Smith (9-23)
10. .389, Quentin Ross (7-18 ) 
11. .333, Luke Walton (6-18 ) 
12. .167, Wayne Wallace (1-6) 
13. .000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (0-3) 

*Free Throw %*

_1. 1.000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2-2)_
2. .938, Luke Walton (15-16) 
3. .929, Jannero Pargo (13-14) 
4. .789, Leon Smith (15-19) 
5. .750, Brian Cook (6-8) 
6. .667, Eric Chenowith (12-18)
7. .571, John Thomas (4-7)
8. .467, Kareem Rush (7-15) 
9. .333, Bennett Davison (1-3) 


*3-Point %*

_1. .500, Jannero Pargo (9-16)_ 
2. .411, Kareem Rush (7-17) 
3. .375, Richard Jeter (3-8) 
4. .333, Luke Walton (1-3)
5. .000, Brian Cook (0-3) 

*Blocks Per Game:*

_1. 1.67, Leon Smith (5)_
2. 1.00, John Thomas (3)
3. 0.50, Brian Cook (2)
3. 0.50, Quentin Ross (2)
3. 0.50, Bennett Davison (2)
6. 0.33, Kareem Rush (1)
7. 0.25, Luke Walton (1)


*Steals Per Game:*

_1. 4.00, Luke walton (12)_
2. 2.00, Jannero Pargo (8 )
3. 1.33, Bennett Davison (4) 
4. 1.25, Kareem Rush (5)
5. 1.00, Leon Smith (3) 
5. 1.00, Richard Jeter (3) 
7. 0.50, Eric Chenowith (2) 
7. 0.50, Stephane Pelle (1)
9. 0.25, Brian Cook (1) 

*Turnovers Per Game:*

_1. 3.00, Jannero Pargo (12) 
1. 3.00, John Thomas (6) 
1. 3.00, Jannero Pargo (12)_ 
4. 2.50, Eric Chenowith (10) 
5. 2.00, Bennett Davison (6) 
6. 1.75, Luke Walton (7) 
7. 1.00, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (3) 
7. 1.00, Brian Cook (4) 
9. 1.00, Koko Archibong (2) 
10. 0.75, Leon Smith (3)

*Mintues Per Game:*

_1. 35.0, Jannero Pargo (140)_
2. 31.0, Kareem Rush (124) 
3. 26.3, Leon Smith (79) 
4. 24.3, Luke Walton (97)
5. 23.0, Brian Cook (92)
6. 21.8, Eric Chenowith (87)
7. 21.5, Stephane Pelle (43)
8. 19.6, John Thomas (59)
9. 16.3, Quentin Ross (65)
10. 13.5, Bennett Davison (54)
11. 11.0, Koko Archibong (33)
12. 10.3, Richard Jeter (31)
13. 4.0, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (12)

*Fouls Per Game:*

_1. 4.50, Brian Cook (18 )_
2. 3.67, Leon Smith (11)
3. 3.33, John Thomas (10)
3. 3.33, Quentin Ross (10)
5. 3.00, Eric Chenowith (12)
5. 3.00, Jannero Pargo (12)
7. 2.33, Bennett Davison (7)
8. 2.25, Luke Walton (9)
9. 1.75, Kareem Rush (7)
10. 0.67, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)
11. 0.33, Richard Jeter (1)

Game sometime today against the Rockets (I believe)!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers drop to 4-1.. Updated Player/Team Stats*

The Clippers won the battle of Los Angeles yesterday 106-101 , well at least the summer league version. Chris Wilcox led their scoring with 30 points, hiting 13 of 22 from the floor.Lyn Greer added 23 points, making good 8 of 12 from the field. Kareem Rush was a standout for the Lakers with a 33 point game and 14-18 shooting. Brian Cook added 21 points and 9 boards.

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0713f.cfm


Through 5 Games:

*Points Per Game:*
_1. 22.2, Kareem Rush (111)_
2. 17.8, Jannero Pargo (89) 
3. 12.6, Brian Cook (63) 
4. 10.5, Leon Smith (42) 
5. 8.2, Eric Chenowith (41) 
6. 7.4, Luke Walton (37) 
7. 7.3, Stephane Pelle (22) 
8. 5.3, John Thomas (21) 
9. 5.0, Richard Jeter (15)
10. 3.5, Bennett Davison (14) 
11. 3.4, Quentin Ross (17) 
12. 1.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (6)
13. 1.3, Koko Archibong (5) 
14. 0.3, Wayne Wallace (2) 

*Assists Per Game:*
_1. 6.20, Jannero Pargo (31)_
2. 4.60, Luke Walton (23) 
3. 2.25, Leon Smith (9) 
4. 2.20, Brian Cook (11) 
5. 1.80, Kareem Rush (9) 
6. 1.40, Eric Chenowith (7)
7. 1.33, Stephane Pelle (4)
8. 0.80, Quentin Ross (4) 
9. 0.50, Koko Archibong (2) 
10. 0.25, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1) 

*Rebounds Per Game:*
_1. 7.60, Brian Cook (38 )_
2. 7.00, Leon Smith (28 )
3. 5.75, John Thomas (23)
4. 5.60, Eric Chenowith (28 ) 
5. 4.60, Luke Walton (23) 
6. 4.33, Stephane Pelle (13) 
7. 3.20, Kareem Rush (16) 
8. 3.00, Jannero Pargo (15) 
9. 2.75, Bennett Davison (11) 
10. 2.20, Quentin Ross (11) 
11. 1.00, Richard Jeter (3) 
12. 0.25, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2) 

*Field Goal Percentage:*
_1. .589, Stephane Pelle (10-17)_
2. .568, Kareem Rush (46-81) 
3. .545, Bennett Davison (6-11)
4. .500, Eric Chenowith (14-28 ) 
5. .466, Brian Cook (27-51) 
6. .444, John Thomas (8-18 ) 
7. .410, Jannero Pargo (32-78 ) 
8. .429, Richard Jeter (6-14)
9. .407, Leon Smith (11-27) 
10. .370, Luke Walton (10-27) 
11. .292, Quentin Ross (7-24) 
12. .250, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1-4) 
13. .167, Wayne Wallace (1-6) 

*Free Throw %*
_1. 1.000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (4-4)_
2. .938, Jannero Pargo (15-16) 
3. .850, Luke Walton (17-20) 
4. .769, Leon Smith (20-26) 
5. .684, Eric Chenowith (13-19) 
6. .636, Brian Cook (7-11) 
7. .625, John Thomas (5-8 ) 
8. .529, Kareem Rush (9-17)
9. .400, Bennett Davison (2-5) 


*3-Point %*
_1. .526, Jannero Pargo (10-19)_ 
2. .476, Kareem Rush (10-21)
3. .400, Brian Cook (2-5)
4. .375, Richard Jeter (3-8 )
5. .250, Luke Walton (1-4)


*Blocks Per Game:*
_1. 1.00, Leon Smith (5)
1. 1.00, John Thomas (4)_
3. 0.80, Brian Cook (4)
4. 0.60, Quentin Ross (3)
5. 0.40, Bennett Davison (2)
5. 0.40, Luke Walton (2)
7. 0.33, John Thomas (1)
7. 0.33, Stephane Pelle (1)
9. 0.20, Kareem Rush (1)


*Steals Per Game:*
_1. 2.40, Luke Walton (12)_
2. 1.60, Jannero Pargo (8 )
4. 1.40, Kareem Rush (7)
3. 1.00, Bennett Davison (4) 
5. 1.00, Leon Smith (4) 
5. 1.00, Richard Jeter (3) 
7. 0.40, Eric Chenowith (2) 
7. 0.33, Stephane Pelle (1)
9. 0.20, Brian Cook (1)

*Turnovers Per Game:*
_1. 3.20, Jannero Pargo (16)_ 
2. 2.40, Eric Chenowith (12) 
3. 1.60, Luke Walton (8 )
4. 1.50, Bennett Davison (6) 
4. 1.50, John Thomas (6)
6. 1.40, Brian Cook (7) 
7. 0.75, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (3) 
8. 0.67, Koko Archibong (2) 
9. 0.25, Leon Smith (3)

*Mintues Per Game:*
_1. 34.2, Jannero Pargo (171)_
2. 31.6, Kareem Rush (158 ) 
3. 27.3, Leon Smith (109) 
4. 25.4, Luke Walton (127)
5. 24.4, Brian Cook (122)
6. 20.2, Eric Chenowith (101)
7. 18.0, Stephane Pelle (54)
8. 17.3, John Thomas (69)
9. 17.0, Quentin Ross (85)
10. 12.4, Bennett Davison (62)
11. 10.3, Richard Jeter (31)
12. 8.5, Koko Archibong (34)
13. 5.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (22)

*Fouls Per Game:*
_1. 4.60, Brian Cook (23)_
2. 3.75 Leon Smith (15)
3. 3.20, Eric Chenowith (16)
3. 3.20, Jannero Pargo (16)
5. 3.00, John Thomas (12)
5. 3.00, Quentin Ross (12)
7. 2.20, Luke Walton (11)
7. 2.20, Kareem Rush (11)
9. 1.60, Bennett Davison (8 )
10. 1.00, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (4)
11. 0.33, Richard Jeter (1)

Lakers Team Stats:
97.0 Points Per Game, 485 Total
.442 Field Goal %, 174/394 Total
.701 Free Throw %, 96/137 Total
.439 3 Point %, 18/41 Total
17.8 Offensive Boards Per Game, 89 Total
35.6 Defensive Boards Per Game, 178 Total
53.4 Total Boards Per Game, 267 Total
29.0 Fouls Per Game, 145 Total
20.8 Assists Per Game, 104 Total
20.2 Turnovers Per Game, 101 Total
2.60 Blocks Per Game, 13 Total
9.0 Steals Per Game, 45 Total


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks! It's great to know Rush is tearing it up!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Disregard*

Disregard


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Summer league*

Has anyone else here attended the games? I took my kids on Friday(7/11). Rush and Pargo looked good. I like the way Walton plays and he is already a fan favorite. I was mostly impressed by Leon Smith.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers go on 2-game Losing streak, now 4-2 in SPL Play!*

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/Box_Score__Sonics_95_Lakers_-80288-51.html

Through 6 Games:

*Points Per Game:*
_1. 20.8, Kareem Rush (125)_ 
2. 18.0, Jannero Pargo (108 ) 
3. 13.2, Brian Cook (79) 
4. 8.8, Leon Smith (44) 
5. 8.3, Eric Chenowith (50) 
6. 8.0, Stephane Pelle (32) 
7. 6.7, Luke Walton (41)
8. 4.5, Richard Jeter (19) 
9. 4.2, John Thomas (21) 
10. 4.0, Quentin Ross (24) 
11. 3.6, Bennett Davison (18) 
12. 1.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (6)
13. 1.4, Koko Archibong (7) 
14. 0.3, Wayne Wallace (2) 

*Assists Per Game:*
_1. 6.17, Jannero Pargo (37)_ 
2. 4.00, Luke Walton (24) 
3. 2.50, Kareem Rush (15) 
4. 2.17, Brian Cook (13) 
5. 1.80, Leon Smith (9) 
6. 1.50, Eric Chenowith (9)
7. 1.25, Stephane Pelle (5)
8. 1.17, Quentin Ross (7) 
9. 0.40, Koko Archibong (2) 
10. 0.25, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1) 

*Rebounds Per Game:*
_1. 7.33, Brian Cook (44)_
2. 6.40, Leon Smith (32)
3. 5.67, Eric Chenowith (34) 
4. 4.80, John Thomas (24)
5. 4.50, Luke Walton (27) 
6. 4.25, Stephane Pelle (17) 
7. 3.17, Jannero Pargo (19)
8. 3.00, Kareem Rush (18) 
8. 3.00, Quentin Ross (18) 
10. 1.83, Bennett Davison (11) 
11. 1.00, Richard Jeter (4) 
12. 0.25, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2) 

*Field Goal Percentage:*
_1. .615, Bennett Davison (8-13)_
2. .560, Stephane Pelle (14-25)
3. .559, Kareem Rush (52-93)
4. .540, Brian Cook (34-63) 
5. .472, Eric Chenowith (17-36) 
6. .444, John Thomas (8-18 ) 
7. .412, Richard Jeter (7-17)
8. .400, Jannero Pargo (40-100)
9. .400, Luke Walton (12-30) 
10. .387, Leon Smith (12-31) 
11. .357, Quentin Ross (10-28 ) 
12. .250, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1-4) 
13. .167, Wayne Wallace (1-6) 
14. .125, Koko Archibong (1-8)

*Free Throw %*
_1. 1.000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (4-4)_
2. .944, Jannero Pargo (17-18 ) 
3. .857, Koko Archibong (6-7)
4. .842, Luke Walton (16-19) 
5. .692, Brian Cook (9-13)
6. .667, Leon Smith (20-30) 
6. .667, Quentin Ross (2-3)
6. .667, Eric Chenowith (16-24) 
9. .625, John Thomas (5-8 ) 
10. .526, Kareem Rush (10-19) 
11. .444, Stephane Pelle (4-9)
12. .400, Bennett Davison (2-5) 


*3-Point %*
_1. .500, Quetin Ross (2-4)_
2. .458, Jannero Pargo (11-24)
2. .458, Kareem Rush (11-24) 
4. .333, Richard Jeter (3-9)
5. .286, Brian Cook (2-7) 
6. .250, Luke Walton (1-4)
7. .000, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (0-1)


*Blocks Per Game:*
_1. 1.00, Leon Smith (5)_
2. 0.83, Brian Cook (5) 
3. 0.80, John Thomas (4)
4. 0.50, Quentin Ross (3)
5. 0.33, Bennett Davison (2)
5. 0.33, Luke Walton (2)
7. 0.25, John Thomas (1)
7. 0.25, Stephane Pelle (1)
9. 0.17, Kareem Rush (1)


*Steals Per Game:*
_1. 2.00, Luke Walton (12)_
2. 1.50, Jannero Pargo (9) 
2. 1.50, Kareem Rush (9) 
4. 0.80, Bennett Davison (4) 
4. 0.80, Leon Smith (4) 
6. 0.75, Richard Jeter (3) 
7. 0.67, Eric Chenowith (4) 
8. 0.25, Stephane Pelle (1)
9. 0.17, Brian Cook (1)

*Turnovers Per Game:*
_1. 2.83, Jannero Pargo (17)_ 
2. 2.17, Eric Chenowith (13) 
3. 1.50, Brian Cook (9)
4. 1.40, Bennett Davison (7) 
4. 1.40, John Thomas (7)
6. 1.33, Luke Walton (8 )
7. 1.00, Leon Smith (6)
8. 0.75, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (3) 
8. 0.75, Koko Archibong (3) 


*Mintues Per Game:*
_1. 34.7, Jannero Pargo (208 )_ 
2. 31.8, Kareem Rush (191) 
3. 25.4, Leon Smith (127) 
4. 25.3, Brian Cook (152) 
5. 25.2, Luke Walton (151)
6. 21.2, Eric Chenowith (127)
7. 18.0, Quentin Ross (108 )
8. 15.4, John Thomas (77)
9. 14.0, Stephane Pelle (70)
10. 12.5, Bennett Davison (75)
11. 9.4, Koko Archibong (47)
12. 9.0, Richard Jeter (36)
13. 5.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (22)

*Fouls Per Game:*
_1. 4.60, Brian Cook (23)_
2. 3.75 Leon Smith (15)
3. 3.20, Eric Chenowith (16)
3. 3.20, Jannero Pargo (16)
5. 3.00, John Thomas (12)
5. 3.00, Quentin Ross (12)
7. 2.20, Luke Walton (11)
7. 2.20, Kareem Rush (11)
9. 1.60, Bennett Davison (8 )
10. 1.00, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (4)
11. 0.33, Richard Jeter (1)

(Fouls through 5 games as well as team stats)

Lakers Team Stats:
97.0 Points Per Game, 485 Total
.442 Field Goal %, 174/394 Total
.701 Free Throw %, 96/137 Total
.439 3 Point %, 18/41 Total
17.8 Offensive Boards Per Game, 89 Total
35.6 Defensive Boards Per Game, 178 Total
53.4 Total Boards Per Game, 267 Total
29.0 Fouls Per Game, 145 Total
20.8 Assists Per Game, 104 Total
20.2 Turnovers Per Game, 101 Total
2.60 Blocks Per Game, 13 Total
9.0 Steals Per Game, 45 Total


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

I like Kareem Rush... Ive watched him through his rookie season and with the limited minutes he gets he shows some real talent,,, hopeully with some luck he'll develop into a good player.. Maybe one day even an allstar:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

4 suretain i think the same way about him, he looks like kobe sometimes when he's playing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SPL is over now.. So if ya wanna unsticky this someone can!


----------

